# keyence E.S.C manual



## FireDoc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Look 4 keyence E.S.C manual*

hi 

anyone have a manual or know how to set up the ...

keyence 
zero extreme 2002
hyper tech ESC 

i know its an old one .. hope if anyone has maybe copy manual or basics for it ..

i seen a few of them this one has the light bar on it and LCD if you will says HELLO to you lol .. 
" i wonder is there a little man inside of it " lol 

ty for any help


----------



## rhodopsine (Aug 13, 2002)

You will find it here:
http://hobby.keyence.co.jp/english/pdf/ZERO_ENGLISH_MANUAL.pdf

Martin Paradis


----------



## FireDoc (Sep 1, 2008)

*ty ty*



rhodopsine said:


> You will find it here:
> http://hobby.keyence.co.jp/english/pdf/ZERO_ENGLISH_MANUAL.pdf
> 
> Martin Paradis


ty ty ty your the man ^5s to ya awsome ... new cells for the guy ....


----------

